
Zuckerberg Needs to Dump Peter Thiel from the Facebook Board - evolve2k
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/05/26/mark_zuckerberg_needs_to_dump_peter_thiel_from_the_facebook_board_of_directors.html
======
ratfacemcgee
> Disclosure: One Slate editor is married to a Gawker editor. One is married
> to a lawyer who represented Gawker in the Hulk Hogan trial. One is a former
> Gawker Media executive editor. None of these Slate staffers worked on this
> story.

------
hackney
As rich as he is I don't think he would care. Still, gawker's blatant
disrepect pisses even me off, and I'm fairly thick-skinned. But to have
attacked someone because they are not a hetrosexual is as lame as it gets and
gawker is about to get 'more than a mouthful', as they say.

------
eip
[https://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/66593705.jpg](https://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/66593705.jpg)

